# pregnant leopard geckos



## gunner4life (Oct 22, 2008)

howcan you tell that your leopard geckos are pregnant
thanks


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

you can see the eggs in her tummy like this
http://www.reptileforums.co.uk/lizards/260669-bearded-dragon-nt-well-all.html 








once she is nearly ready to lay, you can see the eggs from her side, they'll be nearly to her armpits and sometimes when she moves you'll be able to see the shape of the eggs round out the belly.


----------



## gunner4life (Oct 22, 2008)

my females look like that, so when will they lay


----------



## kirsten (Jan 13, 2008)

mine laid about a week or so after this pic was taken. but... females can be gravid from anything from 2-5 weeks, it depends on how quickly the eggs develop. 

i wish i had taken a pic of my girl last night who laid this morning, as she was a perfect example of what to look for.

it's no exageraion what i said about the eggs being up to the armpits almost and bulging out the side when they are ready to pop. you can see the belly visibly sagging and see big pink ovals in their sides, let alone tummies.


----------



## SleepyD (Feb 13, 2008)

kirsten said:


> it's no exageraion what i said about the eggs being up to the armpits almost and bulging out the side when they are ready to pop. you can see the belly visibly sagging and see big pink ovals in their sides, let alone tummies.


 *nods*
this is Albi two days before she laid ->


----------



## amyloveys (Jan 12, 2008)

mine wont eat two days before laying and my gravid red stripe is currently kicking vermaculite all over her viv so theres another sign!


----------



## coolfool (Nov 18, 2007)

*Hey*

yea my blizzard female scratches all over the viv b4 finnaly laying in her box(large snake hide) so i always no b4 she lays i think she does it to get my attention.


----------

